# Question about EffexorXR!!!



## Bennet135 (Apr 27, 2003)

First of all, I apologize for my rather gross question, but I am worried! I have been taking EffexorXR for almost four months now and about two months ago I started to notice that I don't seem to be digesting the little white beads from the capsules. A lot of them are appearing in my bowel movements and I really would like to know if this is normal or if it means I am not receiving the medication. Someone please let me know if this is normal!!!!


----------



## Bennet135 (Apr 27, 2003)

Isn't there anyone out there who can give me an answer to my question?!


----------



## vipers (Dec 6, 2002)

I am also taking effexor xr for four years now and have those little white dots in my stools. I don't know if its the effexor of something else. I have IBS-D but no diarea. I just have to go many times a day because of rapid transit. I am starting to believe the effexor might be causing all of my IBS problems and am thinking about switching to a Tricyclic antidepressant which causes a slowdown in transit time.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Vipers...just a little caution about changing over to the other kind of antidepressant...be ready to gain weight. Also, I had heart palpatations on Pamelor. The Pamelor did make me constipated..bad. Good luck.


----------

